# 4 weeks workout, 1 week off WORKS!!



## Robin Hood (Nov 19, 2004)

I just HAD to share this....From now on, after every 4 weeks of training, i'm gonna rest 1 week....I've tried it for 2 months now, and it works ( for me that is )....I've noticed an INCREASE of muscle AND strenght.....maby this is the "missing link" to bodybuilding???


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 19, 2004)

i think its good to give yourself a weeks worth of rest after about 8 weeks of non stop training.  then from there you can switch up your routine a bit.


----------



## dugie82 (Nov 19, 2004)

What is rest? some one please tell me. i've never tried it before. 

pusswa.


----------



## heavy (Nov 19, 2004)

I would do this to...but its so hard not to work out ya know?!!!!  I gotta have my workout fix or I feel shitty.


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 19, 2004)

i feel the same way, when im in a rush to go out or do something and i have 15 minutes, i'll still throw in a quick workout and feel bad for it being so short.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 20, 2004)

Actually it's 5 weeks workout, 1 week off....I spoke to some "Old Timers" at the gym, and some recon's they are going to try it as well......reason being that they also agreed that AFTER a small lay-off, they ALSO bench higher and feel stronger......so this MUST work...You see, what im trying to get at is, remember....although you only train ( This is an exsample now ) lets say BACK only once a week, you must remember.....your SYSTEM works all the time.........so basicly what you do with this 1 week off, is giving your SYSTEM the rest......so it can recover and give energy for the other body-parts being trained........( remember, i ALSO feel shit not working out, but if this theory works?? ) This is just an experiment guys


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 20, 2004)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> .........so basicly what you do with this 1 week off, is giving your SYSTEM the rest......so it can recover and give energy for the other body-parts being trained........( remember, i ALSO feel shit not working out, but if this theory works?? ) This is just an experiment guys


You grow and heal when you rest. I think you are starting to get it Robin.


----------



## heavy (Nov 20, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You grow and heal when you rest. I think you are starting to get it Robin.



More often than not, your central nervous system gets over-trained, not just your muscles. a week off is a great idea.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 20, 2004)

thx guys.......so im comming right now.......


----------



## BIOHAZZARD66 (Nov 20, 2004)

I fu**n HATE days OFF from trainin. I like ta do 6 weeks increasing my weight by 5%each week. then drop it by 20% and continue another 6 weeks with the same 5% added e.w. . give me a sufficient rest and and I don't jones for a training session.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 20, 2004)

BIOHAZZARD66 said:
			
		

> I fu**n HATE days OFF from trainin. I like ta do 6 weeks increasing my weight by 5%each week. then drop it by 20% and continue another 6 weeks with the same 5% added e.w. . give me a sufficient rest and and I don't jones for a training session.


To be honest, I'm with you Bio. I take off maybe two total weeks during a year.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, like i said.....i'm just going to give it a try and see what happens....if it works, i'll carry on doing it.....if it does'nt, then its 8 days a week, 366 days a year..


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 21, 2004)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Well, like i said.....i'm just going to give it a try and see what happens....if it works, i'll carry on doing it.....if it does'nt, then its 8 days a week, 366 days a year..


No one is saying you are wrong Robin. We are actually saying we are too darn stubborn or anal to do what we know we should do.


----------

